# NUR Audios von der App sollen abgespielt werden und nichts anders



## RezaScript (11. Apr 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte, dass meine Android-App soundtechnisch die höchste Priorität auf dem Smartphone hat. D.h. solange die App läuft, sollen NUR Audio-Files von dieser App abgespielt werden und sonst nichts. D.h. keine Anruftöne, keine Audio-Signale von WhatsApp und andere Apps aber auch nicht einmal der Wecker oder sonst irgendwelche Audios vom Betriebssystem. Ist das möglich?


----------



## fhoffmann (12. Apr 2021)

RezaScript hat gesagt.:


> auch nicht einmal der Wecker


Ich möchte jeden morgen vom Wecker geweckt werden.
Wenn ich deine App herunterlade, ist dies nicht mehr gesichert.
Sollte ich wirklich deine App herunterladen?

Oder anders gefragt: Du möchtest eien App programmieren, die alle anderen Apps, die auf dem Handy laufen, überstimmt. Wenn nun zwei Leute eine solche App programmieren, wer bekommt dann den Vortritt?


----------



## RezaScript (12. Apr 2021)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte jeden morgen vom Wecker geweckt werden.
> Wenn ich deine App herunterlade, ist dies nicht mehr gesichert.
> Sollte ich wirklich deine App herunterladen?


Diese App werde nur ICH verwenden und sonst niemand. Sie kann also gar nicht heruntergeladen werden.


fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> Oder anders gefragt: Du möchtest eien App programmieren, die alle anderen Apps, die auf dem Handy laufen, überstimmt. Wenn nun zwei Leute eine solche App programmieren, wer bekommt dann den Vortritt?


Den Vortritt hat die App, die gerade auf dem Screen aktiv ist. Auch wenn es so wäre, dass eine andere App eine höhere oder ähnliche Priorität hätte wie meine App, würde ich diese App auch deinstallieren. 

Wobei, das sind jetzt alles Detailfragen. Mich interessiert prinzipiell nur, ob es überhaupt möglich wäre.

Was mir einfällt, was ich machen könnte, und zwar jedes Mal, wenn ich die App verwende, wäre den Wecker auszuschalten und den Flugmodus einzuschalten. Nicht unbedingt genial, da ich dadurch auch nicht mehr das Internet benutzen kann, daher eher mein Plan B.


----------



## RezaScript (12. Apr 2021)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich auch den Do-Not-Disturb-Mode einschalten kann, anstatt den Flugmodus. Denn dort kann ich so ziemlich alles (ja, auch den Wecker) auf stumm schalten. Das sind alle Eigenschaften, die stumm geschaltet werden können:

Alarams
Media sound
Touch sound
Calendar events
Reminders
In den Einstellungen kann ich meine eigene App zwar als Ausnahme hinterlegen, die Audios von meiner App werden aber leider nur abgespielt, wenn "Media sound" (siehe Liste oben) aktiviert ist. Wenn Media sound aber aktiv ist, können nicht nur Audios von meiner App aus abgespielt werden, sondern auch von anderen Apps, wie z.B. Spotify oder YouTube.


----------

